# best place for 1 color white transfers



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Hello, 

I am new here and new to the transfer game. I have my first client and they ordered simple text on back and front of shirt. There are so many different places to get transfers but I noticed some of them charge 2 color prices for white because of the undercoat. 

My questions what is the best place that allows you to gang images on single color white at the lowest price. I would like to avoid setup fees, gang fees and also low minimums since there is only 50 shirts. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Try Versatranz. You get half off on your first order and you can gang sheet any way you want on a 13" x 19" sheet. Ask for Stacy.


----------



## Geekazoid (Aug 26, 2011)

I love SEMO's transfers. You gang as much as you like, and they always ship extras. Quick turn around too.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

F&M Expressions 15 and 20 cent transfers in white work great......Sold 1,000s of them....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

royster13 said:


> F&M Expressions 15 and 20 cent transfers in white work great......Sold 1,000s of them....


+1 on that. $50 for 100 prints with shipping.


----------



## xfuture (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! I like the responses. SEMO wanted 2 color because of a base coat when printing white. So it isn't as affordable.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

+2 on F&M for white. Their white is nice and opaque and bright too. It's not the best hand, but it holds to white very good on 50/50 red shirts where most will turn pink. It's almost like vinyl really.


----------

